# noob ? Can I use a DJ mixer ( Numark CM-100 ) to connect RS SPL meter 33-4050 to 1/8" input on Laptop (DELL inspiron 1520 ) ?



## Verse-n-Chorus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all,
? noob ?
Can I use the RCA out on the RS SPL meter # 33-4050 (wants to see 10k unbalanced)
to connect to a RCA line - in (10k unbalanced) on Numark CM-100 DJ mixer -
has these outputs : RCA - record , RCA - booth , XLR main & headphone 1/4" ;
<I can solder - up any required cables.>
? My question is about the signal levels =
then ? somehow ? connect to DELL laptop 3.5 mm mic input (inspiron 1520). ?
Thanks in advance.
:sweat:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The RS SPL meter can be connected directly to laptop or computer audio inputs that accept line levels - your post on the REW forum suggests the Inspiron input is mic level only.


----------



## Verse-n-Chorus (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks JohnM,
for the quick reply.
Are YOU the R.E.W. coder ?
-good job!
.
v Unfortunately , I believe that I might not be able to use it on the DELL inspiron 1520
laptop because it only has a 1/8" headphone output &
a 1/8" mic input (as well as firewire & USB).
.
?I was wondering if I could use the Numark CM-100 mixer as the interface between the
laptop's 1/8" & the RS SPL meter # 33-4050 RCA s.
_I could solder - up any required cables.
Best regards.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Either way you still have the problem of your computer not having a line input. The Radio Shack mic has a line output, as does the mixer. So basically the mixer is redundant. The only way it would be of use, if at all, would be if it had a USB output.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Verse-n-Chorus (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks,
makes sense "since you put it that way" :whistling:
So , the voltage that line sources put out would need a 
transformer to match what the laptops mic - in would accept .
btw do you know what a laptop mic input :dontknow: voltage is?
Thanks again.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To drive a mic input from line level would typically require about 20 dB of attenuation, but it would not usually be worth doing as mic inputs tend to be noisy and can suffer from rolled off responses at low and high frequencies. A cheap USB soundcard would probably be a better option, this forum and the sticky threads have a number of suggestions.


----------

